

O'Reilly Online Certification Programs - citizenkeys
http://www.oreillyschool.com/certificates/

======
citizenkeys
I'm considering taking a few of these mainly so I can put them on a resume. A
quick search on Google and StackExchange seems entirely positive. Anybody here
have any first-hand experience with these?

